# See you all in a couple of weeks!



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

We're off tomorrow morning to Vermont and Massachusetts until the 19th. I'm gonna miss all of you!!!  But, wow, VACATION!! :bounce: :bounce: 

Play nice while I'm gone.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Have a great time Suzanne,
we'll miss ya


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Have a nice vacation Suzanne. Don't forget your shades, your sandals and plenty of sunscreen...As for the rest, if there's leaves, you'll do fine


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sounds like fun to me... 
You play nice too, y'hear?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Me too. See ya'll in a while. Vacation!! Florida. Disney,Cocoa beach, etc. Hey, anyone want fish, the three of us chartered a boat to fish. Cobia yum!, shark, king,barracuda etc. They have a service to pack and ship. PM addresses. That or catch and release and make reservations. There won't be a big haul, just Nick and I, Mom stays inside, bunks,AC,head etc. Oh yea, she'll take a picture every once in a while. Look for our pictures at The Hattrick Charters. Capt. Tony's great.
Hasta La Vista Foodies,
Mickey Mouse
Hey Suzanne,
My lovely wife cooked last night and somehow I started thinking about your new job. How is it going?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Panini your nuts!!!!!!

Hey,Have a wonderful
cc


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Suzanne,i hope you have a great holiday,we all need to switch off some time. 
If any one from your side of the pond is coming over here,tell them London is around 73-80f.We`ve had some days that have been warmer!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have a wonderful vacation Suzanne!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Say hi to Massachusetts for me and tell her I'll be home soon.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

We got back late yesterday, having had a _FABULOUS_ time!!! I'll post some "Restaurant Raves" soon. :lips:

Being away was lots of fun, but now I'm happy to be back :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

WELCOME HOME


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Great to have you back, Suz!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey, I missed you! I look forward to your posts!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome back Suzanne, nice to see you again!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Great to see you back Suzanne,i`m glad you`ve both had an enjoyable holiday,Leo.:chef:


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Missed ya - glad to see you're back!


----------

